

Merkle Patricia Tree - jc123
https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/%5BEnglish%5D-Patricia-Tree

======
shin_lao
This should mention that the purpose of a Merkle Patricia Tree is to permit
safe and fast comparison of large blocks of data.

A Merkle Patricia Tree isn't faster than a regular Patricia tree because of
the added hashing.

